# Losing teeth



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

Seems like daily Max loses 1 or 2 teeth. He'll chew his rope all bloody and there will be a tooth or two on his bed. He walked over to us and I swear he spit a tooth out at us- like here you seem to be collecting these.. Lol.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is starting to lose hers too. She lost her second lower canine last night, and a molar before that.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It can be pretty bloody when they start loosing their teeth like that - a bit worrysome if you are not expecting it!


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

Huter is 19 weeks and he's lost all of his baby teeth. I have not found one darn tooth. I dont know if he's swallowing them or what! The most I've seen is holes in his mouth, new adult teeth that werent there the day before, or once I saw bloody gums. But I have not seen one lost tooth. Lol


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I've only found one tooth. Today Riley left blood on his frozen bone. He has also been drooling a lot. Is drooling normal for teething?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

When do they start loosing teeth? This will be my first experience and It will be scary for sure! =)


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Howie is almost six months old. He started losing his about 2-3 weeks ago. I have collected about 3 of his teeth.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readmeli (Feb 28, 2013)

Good stuff to know! I would be freaked out I think if I didnt realize there might be blood involved! My pup is 18 weeks today so I think we have a bit yet before teeth start coming out. I cannot wait to get rid of those needles in her mouth!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My pup is 17 weeks and has started to lose teeth.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a few teeth from Diesel, the few that I have she seemed to have spit them right out at me as well lol twice we were just laying on the bed and then plah there was a tooth in my lap... Penny is losing her teeth right now, and have seen a bit of blood and a lot of holes in her mouth where the baby teeth were and I see a lot of new adult teeth coming in, but have yet to seize any of the teeth she has lost... Oh well lol


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I found Lisl's upper canine while vacuuming this morning. Ironically, I sucked up the molar I found the other day with the vacuum. I must have accidentally brushed it off of the computer desk while dusting.

She lost an upper last night. One more to go. The lower canines are growing FAST! Unbelievably fast.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I remember when Jake was teething ... we only collected about 6 teeth.

It was funny when Jake didn't have any bottom canine teeth ... when he moved his head back and forth his tongue would follow ... nothing to hold the tongue in place


----------



## missshepherddiva (Jan 29, 2013)

Max my 16 week pup lost a tooth today. All I saw was blood in the snow so I took him in and started looking at his paws. Then I opened his mouth and saw he lost a tooth! He was probably like, " what is my mommy doing to me" lol


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

It's gross- fetching when a tooth comes out and the ball is all bloody- happens daily here.  sadly, I can't tell difference in adult teeth - I can't get a good look.


----------



## Odislawlor (Apr 14, 2015)

My 5 month old German Shepherd pup lost 3 teeth (top right, bottom left and bottom right) yesterday (that i found anyways) and 1 today! But when I look in his mouth he seems to have lost quite a bit more. Is this normal? Do they all fall out at once? Bloody gums, mouth, paws, carpet, toys, etc. I feel like I'm constantly scanning the carpet for another tooth! *btw- This is my first puppy EVER! Never even had a dog! So this is ALL new to me. So thankful for this website!


----------

